
Log Collection Server with Node.js - twampss
http://lethain.com/entry/2010/jan/31/log-collection-server-with-node-js/
======
z8000
A good project for learning nodejs but why http over a simple "tcp" server I
wonder?

~~~
kordless
Sure. You'd probably want to use plain ol' syslog to forward stuff in, but you
might also want to be able to stream the events back to your browser. There
really wasn't a good and easy way to do this until node.js came along.

Oh, it's been done, such as using something like Twisted to stream the data
back to the browser, but coding in Twisted is like taking mushrooms and
running around _naked_ in rural Oklahoma. It doesn't end well.

